# Raw feeding experiences/results



## loresonde (May 18, 2012)

I wanted to post up on the board to i guess kind of brag a little about our puppy Boone and hear from some others doing the same. Currently he is 24 weeks old, ~22" withers(can not stay still and wants to eat tape measure, haha) and 42.5 pounds of muscle. I know the breed is lean, but man he looks like an adult dog already. I'll have to post up some pictures of him and a chart that i have been tracking his weight on. We have been feeding him RAW food since he was 7 weeks old and have had no problems at all as a result. We feed him a various arrangement of raw food and vegetables. Just to give anyone interested, typical days food choice ranges from: puppy mix (beef/chicken/bone/organ), Kale, eggs, oil, peppers, sweet potatoes, tomatoes, apples,... We also feed different meats, when we run low we typically like to get a smaller amount of something different. Currently, we have duck/bone mix and have had chicken/bone in the past. He has been getting a 2lbs/day with a couple of days at 3lbs/day.

It has definitely been a learning experience and we are both glad to have done things this way. I wish I could explain the day we switched from a high quality kibble food to raw. We really could see how much happier he was. He went from barely eating anything to eating an entire pound of meat at 7weeks old, his legs were shaking when he got done.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Good to hear. My boy has also done really well on a raw diet. Within 8 hrs of switching him to raw we notice a big difference - his poos were normal!!!

Although Boris like kibble, his poos were always loose and lots of piles in a day. Even on a grain free kibble he itched a lot. Although Natural Instinct the raw meat I get does lots of flavours, I have now decided to keep him on a duck diet - this includes bone and fruit and vegetables. On the duck diet his mild eye allergy seems to have gone along with the itching!!

Boris turned 1yr on the 26th Dec and topped the scales at 26Kg. He is quite lean, but very muscled.

I know a raw diet isn't for every body, but the improvement in his health and coat since changing makes it well worth while.


----------

